# Adaptil DAP Spray you are amazing!!



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Omg absolutely amazing!!

We were having major problems with Baxter in his canvas travel crate in the boot of our car. He was howling, barking, whining and biting at the mesh of the windows of the crate and biting holes in it! When we stopped and opened the boot to get him out he would bark and whine and go mad to get out.

Then we tried Adaptil DAP spray!! He now goes in without any fuss, is quiet the whole journey and when we open the boot he is laying nicely and stands up calmly to be let out.

Thank you Adaptil!! ;D


----------



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

agreed!

it's been a godsend for us to help settle our pup in the nights. Best purchase we have ever made, resulting in a good nights sleep!!!!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting the diffuser to use by his crate in the house. The spray didn't make much difference then but I had read that the diffuser is recommeded for larger areas whereas the spray is good for enclosed areas like the car. He is perfect at night but goes mad in the day when I put him in it!

Is it the spray you use for the crate?


----------



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

sorry it was the diffuser that we bought. along with a hot water bottle he settled on the first night of using it and we havent looked back since


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

That's great to know the diffuser works then!

My trainers highly recommends that people use the diffuser for dogs that are scared of fireworks but stresses that it can take 7 days for it to work properly so to make sure you put it on before. Now I know this I will get one and make sure I give it 7 days to work if no luck instantly.


----------

